# suspension help please



## REDLS1 (Jan 25, 2013)

hey guys i just put on tsw rivage on my car and the wheels are 19x9.5 in the back and im having a problem with rubbing on the rear right side and only rear right side. Just replace shocks and still rubbing a little i was thinking that my springs are starting to sag can someone show me some springs with stock height but stiffer so i wont have this problem ....thanks :seeya


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

First you have to figure out why they rub and fix that. Sagging springs aren't good but it isn't because you rub. Suspension should be able to travel to the bump stops without the tires rubbing. What is the offset of your wheels? Rubbing on one side is usually because the subframe is out of alignment but with those wheels it's going to be tough and you'll probably have to run narrower than optimal tires. If you manage to squeeze them in I would strongly advice poly inner and outer control arm bushings along with the subframe bushings. That's done before alignment. Alignment is done with a special alignment tool. Andy at Kollar Racing has one that I think he still rents out for people that buy parts from him. Ordinary alignment shops can not do it without the tool.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

What size tires are you running? Are your fenders rolled or cut?

This is my car with aftermarket stock height springs installed front and rear:










I have King springs which are typically the stiffest stock style springs you are going to find, stiffer than Pedders or Lovells.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Once again the springs should be selected just for the desired ride characteristics. On the street where the surface isn't glass smooth too hard of a spring gives a jarring ride and you can actually lose traction due to the tires leaving the ground in turns with bumps/expansion joints, etc. Jacking the back up and making it board hard to make the wrong wheel/tire fit is just. . . wrong


----------

